# Nsd!



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2016)

Come on folks I know y'all keep up with and are as excited about tomorrow as I am! I usually watch the stream from 10rc every year but tomorrow I'll be out of the office so I'll miss a lot of it. Who are y'all looking to see commit tomorrow for your schools? 

I'm looking forward to seeing where de kongbo goes. He was verbal to us but backed off a few weeks ago but they've been in a mad push to get him this week. Also looking to see where Nigel warrior goes. Some say he's picking us but we will see. We had the 5* dt brown this past weekend on his last visit but I think he's going with the barn. We got Tyler Byrd to switch from Miami he just announced a few min ago. All in all I think our class is great at filling in depth with talent!

Good luck everyone


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2016)

Ready for all these drama queens to get over themselves and just commit to the G all ready!
After tomorrow, stars mean nothing. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Come on folks I know y'all keep up with and are as excited about tomorrow as I am! I usually watch the stream from 10rc every year but tomorrow I'll be out of the office so I'll miss a lot of it. Who are y'all looking to see commit tomorrow for your schools?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing where de kongbo goes. He was verbal to us but backed off a few weeks ago but they've been in a mad push to get him this week. Also looking to see where Nigel warrior goes. Some say he's picking us but we will see. We had the 5* dt brown this past weekend on his last visit but I think he's going with the barn. We got Tyler Byrd to switch from Miami he just announced a few min ago. All in all I think our class is great at filling in depth with talent!
> 
> Good luck everyone



Warrior is a vol, DB is a toss up to me I think he'll go to the barn too but maybe he commits to the Vols. Other than that I have no clue what these kids will do.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2016)

I just don't care much about it much anymore , they have made it into a circus act. I would take a walk on with heart then some of these 5* , 4*  drama queens....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I just don't care much about it much anymore , they have made it into a circus act. I would take a walk on with heart then some of these 5* , 4*  drama queens....



You can thank ESPN..


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2016)

Well 4x4. Nigel warrior is headed to Knoxville


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Well 4x4. Nigel warrior is headed to Knoxville



YES! We needed a few good db's we lost both our safeties from the past year. It would be awesome if we could pull in Brown but I don't think so. Unless hes better as a freshman than sophmores Mckenzie and Tuttle he will be sitting on the bench..and I think he wants play time early. 

And I agree Nickle most of these high star guys are drama queens. Some are legit though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2016)

That class LSU has is Sick!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We got Tyler Byrd to switch from Miami he just announced a few min ago.
> 
> Good luck everyone



Kid can rot in that hicktown for all I care. 

He is bad news. 

Can't say I wouldn't have taken him but the way he did UM is completely uncalled for.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Kid can rot in that hicktown for all I care.
> 
> He is bad news.
> 
> Can't say I wouldn't have taken him but the way he did UM is completely uncalled for.



Hes just going where his friend fils-aime is going!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> That class LSU has is Sick!



But still no QB.  If they could have signed a QB, this class would have been an all timer.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes just going where his friend fils-aime is going!



Yeah.... you keep believing that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a thread for every teams signing day not just vols just so yall know so even the dogs can talk about theirs lol. Hardman was announcing at 830 but hes always been a dog I think.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2016)

Hardman goes to georgia. Wow. That's big


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is a thread for every teams signing day not just vols just so yall know so even the dogs can talk about theirs lol. Hardman was announcing at 830 but hes always been a dog I think.



He wasn't letting anyone know it. I can see how the day is going to go. Kids creating drama


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah.... you keep believing that.



Whats your beef with him? Espn guys say hes a play on day 1 type of guy so apperantly hes really good? #1 athlete on espn board. Just mad bec he done did yall wrong?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> He wasn't letting anyone know it. I can see how the day is going to go. Kids creating drama



I have heard Hardman was drama for a few months now. He visited 10rc recently and the twitterverse seemed to think he didn't fit in with current guys.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking forward to Kongbo and Dontavious Jackson.

NSD isn't as exciting under Jimbo Fisher as it was with Bowden.  Bowden was a closer, Jimbo gets 'em in early.  The bulk of our high value targets early enrolled, and Levonta Taylor has already committed.

Still fun to watch, though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking forward to Kongbo and Dontavious Jackson.
> 
> NSD isn't as exciting under Jimbo Fisher as it was with Bowden.  Bowden was a closer, Jimbo gets 'em in early.  The bulk of our high value targets early enrolled, and Levonta Taylor has already committed.
> 
> Still fun to watch, though.



You guys better not get Kongbo he needs to come to 10rc!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> He wasn't letting anyone know it. I can see how the day is going to go. Kids creating drama



they are spoon feed to create the drama......


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys better not get Kongbo he needs to come to 10rc!



I think it's about 50/50 on Kongbo.  I'm really hoping for Jackson, we seriously need some bodies at lb.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 3, 2016)

UGA gets WR Simmons to flip from Alabama. Strong morning for Kirby


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

erniesp said:


> UGA gets WR Simmons to flip from Alabama. Strong morning for Kirby



I think it's gonna be a good day for Dawg fans.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

4star DT Shavar Manuel decommits from the Gata, could be FSU bound.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking forward to Kongbo and Dontavious Jackson.
> 
> NSD isn't as exciting under Jimbo Fisher as it was with Bowden.  Bowden was a closer, Jimbo gets 'em in early.  The bulk of our high value targets early enrolled, and Levonta Taylor has already committed.
> 
> Still fun to watch, though.



Oh yeah, I almost forgot.  I'm holding my breath for the Jamel Cook announcement.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2016)

erniesp said:


> UGA gets WR Simmons to flip from Alabama. Strong morning for Kirby



Nice flip that kids has some wheels.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2016)

Lotta smoke, no fire. It's all academic until the first kickoff of the next season. Then we see who's got what.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2016)

UGA has some Nasty play makers on offense commited in this class. We may need to change to a spread O....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Lotta smoke, no fire. It's all academic until the first kickoff of the next season. Then we see who's got what.



yep. win the east first; if Kirby can.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Lotta smoke, no fire. It's all academic until the first kickoff of the next season. Then we see who's got what.



It's been a long time since a team who has signed who signed less than 50% Blue Chip recruits over the previous 4 year span won a NC.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Lotta smoke, no fire. It's all academic until the first kickoff of the next season. Then we see who's got what.



You mean no academics.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2016)

OSU just got the #3 OT Malcolm Pridgeon. They moved back to first place in recruiting. Didn't see that coming.
They will land one more I think and be done. I think they will finish 3rd or 4th when its all said and done, but really, there will not be any difference between the top 5 classes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

4star OL Jauan Williams signs with FSU.  Jimbo loading up on big uglies.

4star LB Dontavious Jackson signs with FSU.  LB is another position of need for my Seminoles.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 3, 2016)

Warchant has crashed

Rivals main page is still up though, watch feed to the right. That seems to be the first to hit


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Warchant has crashed
> 
> Rivals is still up though



Go to http://www.tomahawknation.com/.  Best FSU site out there, and it's free.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

Tj how mad are you now that 10rc just stole another playmaker from Miami? Wr Latrell Williams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Go to http://www.tomahawknation.com/.  Best FSU site out there, and it's free.



or try fsuthugsandrapists.edu/fsu/football.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. win the east first; if Kirby can.



Not this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have heard Hardman was drama for a few months now. He visited 10rc recently and the twitterverse seemed to think he didn't fit in with current guys.






Yep.. That was it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not this year. Maybe next year.




I'll go for this year..


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tj how mad are you now that 10rc just stole another playmaker from Miami? Wr Latrell Williams.



Not mad about that one. Good recruiting by uT. He was the probably the 4th best receiver UM would have inked today. I am hoping we land Ahmmon Richards, much better prospect.  That's just recruiting.  


The Byrd one is different.....  He's a lowlife lazy thug.  As far as I am concerned he is just another member of the toothless inbred  that is uT.


What I am happy about....

ESPN Florida top 50
Miami 11
Fsu 7
Uf 5

11 kids in the ESPN top 300 is insane in a coaching transition year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not mad about that one. Good recruiting by uT. He was the probably the 4th best receiver UM would have inked today. I am hoping we land Ahmmon Richards, much better prospect.  That's just recruiting.
> 
> 
> The Byrd one is different.....  He's a lowlife lazy thug.  As far as I am concerned he is just another member of the toothless inbred  that is uT.
> ...



Richt will do a good job down there.  Y'all need to get it together, I would enjoy the rivalry meaning something again (as long y'all lose to us).


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not mad about that one. Good recruiting by uT. He was the probably the 4th best receiver UM would have inked today. I am hoping we land Ahmmon Richards, much better prospect.  That's just recruiting.
> 
> 
> The Byrd one is different.....  He's a lowlife lazy thug.  As far as I am concerned he is just another member of the toothless inbred  that is uT.
> ...



Again what specifically makes him a thug? I hear good things about him. Is it bec hes the #1 athlete and showed out on national tv in the hs allstar game throwin up the U signs everytime he made a good play..then left ya like a bad habit?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again what specifically makes him a thug? I hear good things about him. Is it bec hes the #1 athlete and showed out on national tv in the hs allstar game throwin up the U signs everytime he made a good play..then left ya like a bad habit?



That would be it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=864100

See #25


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2016)

By the end of the day every school will have the #1 player in the country.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That would be it.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=864100
> 
> See #25



I figured that was it. He showed on during the army all American game and was flashing that U sign a lot. I guess he mad cause he aint going there now


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll go for this year..



like every year


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

Shavar Manuel 4star DT just flipped from the Gata to the Noles.


The Gata is bleeding recruits.  This class is gonna look alot like Golden's classes at Duh Ewe.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 3, 2016)

Boom

>>---;;;->


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Boom
> 
> >>---;;;->



Noles have moved up to #1 class for the time being.

I expect us to finish in the top 5.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

As of right now, the Gata has 9 4stars and 15 3stars.  Not looking so good.

I'm guessing the last three games of the season blew a hole in the "a couple players away" schtick they were selling.


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Shavar Manuel 4star DT just flipped from the Gata to the Noles.
> 
> 
> The Gata is bleeding recruits.  This class is gonna look alot like Golden's classes at Duh Ewe.



Yeah was too stupid to get into UF didn't have the grades . Still a top ten class don't think Golden had many of them.


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 3, 2016)

Landon Dickerson in the house


----------



## deers2ward (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I expect us to finish in the top 5.



No doubt about it!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Yeah was too stupid to get into UF didn't have the grades . Still a top ten class don't think Golden had many of them.



Was the Gata too stupid to stop recruiting him, then?

2012 Miami was Golden's first full recruiting cycle.  Miami finished 10th on the strength of a ton of 3 star recruits.

The Gata appears to be looking at finishing around 10th on the strength of a class made of of over 50% 3 star recruits.

If you're gonna compete for National Championships, you need to recruit greater than 50% 4 and 5 star players.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Landon Dickerson in the house



Rich getting richer.

We have room for one more.  Let's hope it's Kongbo.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2016)

Rashan gary commits to Michigan. Smh


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

We don't have any mich fans on here do we? Great pick up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Rich getting richer.
> 
> We have room for one more.  Let's hope it's Kongbo.



Get that kids name out of your mouth! Hes goin with the Vols! BOOM!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 3, 2016)

*Flip*

Marshall flip to UGA


----------



## Scott G (Feb 3, 2016)

Texas going from 32 to top 10 is bonkers.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 3, 2016)

Price to USC


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 3, 2016)

Brown to Auburn


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2016)

Rtr


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 3, 2016)

Want to really level the playing field? 

Make a school use 1.5 scholarships for each out of state recruit they take.

Makes sense to me since out-of-state tuition is 1.5-2x the cost of in-state tuition. 

That would realign things real fast, make some coaches squawk and bring some of this lunacy to an end.

Elkbane


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2016)

How would that level the field for schools that make their living out of state? Local teams on that list would be ole miss miss St Tennessee South Carolina Clemson just to name a few


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 3, 2016)

That is the point. They make their living out of state....


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We don't have any mich fans on here do we? Great pick up



I don't believe so. Every time it appears one may be hanging around, I send him a nice little private message and they seem to disappear.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> Want to really level the playing field?
> 
> Make a school use 1.5 scholarships for each out of state recruit they take.
> 
> ...



while we are doing that, why don't we just say we are not keeping score at any game and at the end of the year everyone gets a trophy.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 3, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> Want to really level the playing field?
> 
> Make a school use 1.5 scholarships for each out of state recruit they take.
> 
> ...



This could not possibly be any further from the truth.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2016)

another BAMA reload.. #1 ranked class Rivals, #1 ranked class 247 sports, #1 ranked class Scouts.com, #2 ranked class espn


rtr


----------



## alphachief (Feb 3, 2016)

Obviously ESPN got it right...


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2016)

Fsu should win the NC or at least beat gt.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> Fsu should win the NC or at least beat gt.



Bold goal that last one!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> Fsu should win the NC or at least beat gt.



Y'all just worry about stopping Treon and the Gators.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2016)

How did the Gamecocks do with a new coach?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 3, 2016)

muschamp said “Winning on signing day is not real important to me."

http://sports.usatoday.com/2016/02/03/muschamp-picks-up-late-commitments/


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> muschamp said it was a quiet day in columbia



 He didn't get any flips from y'all, T-Heels, W-Pack or anyone?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> He didn't get any flips from y'all, T-Heels, W-Pack or anyone?



i am not real sure, they flipped one from arkansas, pollard i think

one guy from columbia that they were trying to get tonight chose Temple


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again what specifically makes him a thug? I hear good things about him. Is it bec hes the #1 athlete and showed out on national tv in the hs allstar game throwin up the U signs everytime he made a good play..then left ya like a bad habit?



He trolled UM the entire time, telling staff up to last night he was a Cane and then called out several current players via Twitter late last night saying he was switching and a Twitter war started where he was quickly called out for the coward he is, scared of work outs, wanted a promise to start, etc. 

Took the kid almost 6yrs to graduate high school for goodness sake, UM might not have been the best choice after all..... He even bragged about how at uT he wouldn't even have to go to class. 

Like I said.... thug.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> He trolled UM the entire time, telling staff up to last night he was a Cane and then called out several current players via Twitter late last night saying he was switching and a Twitter war started where he was quickly called out for the coward he is, scared of work outs, wanted a promise to start, etc.
> 
> Took the kid almost 6yrs to graduate high school for goodness sake, UM might not have been the best choice after all..... He even bragged about how at uT he wouldn't even have to go to class.
> 
> Like I said.... thug.



The struggles in high school wont hurt him up there.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 3, 2016)

Another incredible class for Bama.  Jimbo put together a great one too.

I am happy with what Kirby got done. If we land Robertson, he will be the fourth 5* in this class, which wouldn't be too shabby. As it stands, the class is good but not great.  Given all that has taken place over the last couple months, I'll take that.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2016)

Kirby done unbelievable in one month. He will be a recruiter, now let us see if he can coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2016)

Getting all the talent he wants will not be the problem. Only competition he will have will be to the state to the west. UT, SC, and Vandy will not be an issue.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 3, 2016)

*You seem to be pretty upset*



tjl1388 said:


> He trolled UM the entire time, telling staff up to last night he was a Cane and then called out several current players via Twitter late last night saying he was switching and a Twitter war started where he was quickly called out for the coward he is, scared of work outs, wanted a promise to start, etc.
> 
> Took the kid almost 6yrs to graduate high school for goodness sake, UM might not have been the best choice after all..... He even bragged about how at uT he wouldn't even have to go to class.
> 
> Like I said.... thug.



Over someone you didn't want.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby done unbelievable in one month. He will be a recruiter, now let us see if he can coach.



this is all that matters and well results on the field.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> He trolled UM the entire time, telling staff up to last night he was a Cane and then called out several current players via Twitter late last night saying he was switching and a Twitter war started where he was quickly called out for the coward he is, scared of work outs, wanted a promise to start, etc.
> 
> Took the kid almost 6yrs to graduate high school for goodness sake, UM might not have been the best choice after all..... He even bragged about how at uT he wouldn't even have to go to class.
> 
> Like I said.... thug.



HAHAHA! That's gotta sting for the U! Espn has him as their #1 athlete so I see why youd be upset!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Over someone you didn't want.



Never said I didn't want him. He's an incredible athlete. 

I will never fault a young man for going where he feels is best for him. 

But when you play games and insult current players because you can't own up to being a straight PUNK THUG..... then I have issues.




toyota4x4h said:


> HAHAHA! That's gotta sting for the U! Espn has him as their #1 athlete so I see why youd be upset!



Be glad we don't play your inbred school anytime soon. With the mood of several players at the moment regarding Byrd he'd be leaving on a board.....




Was supposed to be the best day of Byrd's life and he's seemingly spent the last 24 hours jawing with UM fans and players on social media trying to justify his commitment to another school. Maybe one of those inbred, Twitter-fanatic, Tennessee fans will tell him to layoff the Twitter, because he's making himself look like an idiot.   Guess there's a reason he is a 20 year old still in high school...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> That is the point. They make their living out of state....



The point is....you're butthurt about GA kids leaving for other schools.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

congrats to bama on another number one class. roll tide dynasty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The point is....you're butthurt about GA kids leaving for other schools.



Nah... He just wants to see the Vol's disappear.. If UT had to stay within Tennessee, I think they would become Vandy's little brother..

Morning Vols suck!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Never said I didn't want him. He's an incredible athlete.
> 
> I will never fault a young man for going where he feels is best for him.
> 
> ...



The fact is if he would have stayed at Miami youd be perfectly happy now that he skipped out and you lost probably the best defensive back in the class you is mad!  Yall lost two kids to us! I cant stand Miami so BOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The fact is if he would have stayed at Miami youd be perfectly happy now that he skipped out and you lost probably the best defensive back in the class you is mad!  Yall lost two kids to us! I cant stand Miami so BOOOOOOOOOM



Not discounting the loss. You seem to be ignoring the fact you signed a no class moron thug but I guess that's par for the course in Tenn. I'd rather he fail classes (oh that's right he doesn't have to go to them there) and act the fool up north than black eye UM. 

The other kid wasn't a loss. He wasn't even on anyone's radar until UM's WR coach (then at uSF) found him and offered him at UM. Go figure that's when the offers started coming in....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to bama on another number one class. roll tide dynasty.



Great class, Bammers!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Great class, Bammers!!!!!!!



Both of your teams had amazing classes that's for sure.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Both of your teams had amazing classes that's for sure.



I was very pleased with FSU's haul.  Got at least one stud at pretty much every position AND met all our needs.

Miami's class wasn't what I thought it would be, but it was down year in FL overall.  Next season should see more FL blue chip recruits, and Richt will have full cycle to recruit.

I figure y'all will finish second in the state, behind the master and ahead Golden 2.0.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2016)

How did UT finish?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> How did UT finish?



13 from 21 with some signing day flips. Got what we needed though some defense depth on the back end.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not discounting the loss. You seem to be ignoring the fact you signed a no class moron thug but I guess that's par for the course in Tenn. I'd rather he fail classes (oh that's right he doesn't have to go to them there) and act the fool up north than black eye UM.
> 
> The other kid wasn't a loss. He wasn't even on anyone's radar until UM's WR coach (then at uSF) found him and offered him at UM. Go figure that's when the offers started coming in....



Youre ignoring the fact that if he would have stayed Miami you would be praising the same kid next year when hes on the field making plays.  So it is simply about the loss of a great player.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Youre ignoring the fact that if he would have stayed Miami you would be praising the same kid next year when hes on the field making plays.  So it is simply about the loss of a great player.



His true self would have eventually appeared. 

Have fun with that. I'm sure he'll fit right in.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> a top ten class don't think Golden had many of them.



McElwain (Golden 2.0) still hasn't had one.

The gap between the Noles and the Gata is widening.....

The average 247 Composite class ranking for the last three classes (2014, 2015, 2016): FSU #3 UF #14

Blue Chip recruits per 247 Composite: FSU 48 UF 23

Non Blue Chip recruits: FSU 25 UF 47

Folks, that a huge difference in blue chip ratio.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2016)

Some great classes signed yesterday.   Will be very interesting to see who gets playing time and who doesnt out of these top teams.  

Very much looking forward to see how our guys pan out.  We have a sick amount of talent on our defensive line.   I just pray we can develop these guys and be able to show some defensive strength over the next few years


----------



## alphachief (Feb 4, 2016)

What we'll have over the next few years is Bama like depth  (especially on the O and D lines) that just flat out wear a team down.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Some great classes signed yesterday.   Will be very interesting to see who gets playing time and who doesnt out of these top teams.
> 
> Very much looking forward to see how our guys pan out.  We have a sick amount of talent on our defensive line.   I just pray we can develop these guys and be able to show some defensive strength over the next few years



Biggest get for Auburn may be the transfer of John Franklin III to play qb.

JF3 was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the FSU/Auburn NC Game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Biggest get for Auburn may be the transfer of John Franklin III to play qb.
> 
> JF3 was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the FSU/Auburn NC Game.



great post.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

alphachief said:


> What we'll have over the next few years is Bama like depth  (especially on the O and D lines) that just flat out wear a team down.



yes it does. great post


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> great post.



Everything OK?  Did you sober up?


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Biggest get for Auburn may be the transfer of John Franklin III to play qb.
> 
> JF3 was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the FSU/Auburn NC Game.



Especially since their 4* recruit at QB at the moment doesn't have the grades....


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everything OK?  Did you sober up?



nope he is a thug on thug life drugs, right now he has no idea where he is at.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everything OK?  Did you sober up?





nickel back said:


> nope he is a thug on thug life drugs, right now he has no idea where he is at.



It's the new and improved Mathew6, guys! Leave him alone and maybe his kindness will rub off on the rest of us around here.

Y'all have a great day! <------<< See, he done rubbed off on me too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> It's the new and improved Mathew6, guys! Leave him alone and maybe his kindness will rub off on the rest of us around here.
> 
> Y'all have a great day! <------<< See, he done rubbed off on me too!



maybe slayer can forgive the vols and move on. Have a great day Mr. Silver


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Especially since their 4* recruit at QB at the moment doesn't have the grades....




Not exactly sure what you mean?  If you are talking about Woody, I have not heard or read where he had grade problems.   



Gold Ranger said:


> Biggest get for Auburn may be the transfer of John Franklin III to play qb.
> 
> JF3 was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the FSU/Auburn NC Game.




I think a lot of people have their fingers crossed that he can come in and play.  Nobody wants to go through another year at QB like we had last year.   Sean White is serviceable but he is not going to take us much higher than 8-9 wins.  We really need a mobile Qb.   It just works better for us right now.

The other kid we picked up, Woody Barrett, is also dual threat but he wont come in and play right off.  I think he will red shirt to be honest.  I look for a depth chart with Franklin, White, Jeremy Johnson then the kid we picked up our of Marietta, Tyler Queen.   Just not sure.  

We also have a very talented  and deep Dline.  We have a dozen or so linemen that are either 5 or 4 star kids total.  With Carl Lawson, Byron Cowart, Montravious Adams and Jeffrey Holland coming back.    If the DLine does not perform, its on the coaches.  WE have the talent


Defensive linemen we will have 

Carl Lawson  5*
Jeffery Holland 5*
Montravious Adams 5*
Byron Cowart 5*
Marlon Davidson 5*
Derrick Brown 5*
Paul James 4*
Raashad Kennion 4*
Andrew Williams 4*
Justin Thornton High 4*
Dontavious Russell 4*
Devaroe Lawrence 4*
Prince Tega Wanogho 4*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean?  If you are talking about Woody, I have not heard or read where he had grade problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Impressive 

 A dominant D line helps free the backers up fo sho


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Getting all the talent he wants will not be the problem. Only competition he will have will be to the state to the west. UT, SC, and Vandy will not be an issue.



Coach Jones wont have any issues getting what bricks he needs out of Georgia. As always just like it Georgia's case he'll win some and he'll lose some.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not discounting the loss. You seem to be ignoring the fact you signed a no class moron thug but I guess that's par for the course in Tenn. I'd rather he fail classes (oh that's right he doesn't have to go to them there) and act the fool up north than black eye UM.
> 
> The other kid wasn't a loss. He wasn't even on anyone's radar until UM's WR coach (then at uSF) found him and offered him at UM. Go figure that's when the offers started coming in....


I dunno what your talking about,  but all our kids go to class. Butch is very strict on that and has been a main priority since his arrival. Our academic scores have raised across the football team.  And Butch has 0 tolerance for thugs, or any misconduct. 

I assume yall are talking about Byrd switching.  You do know the 4* RB we just signed is pretty much his brother,  right?  I believe he lives with Fils-Aime. Not to mention Scott coming to UT from Miami. I believe Scott was his primary recruiter. These kids get close to these coaches.  Scott is supposed to be a heck of a recruiter. That's why we brought him in when everyone was asking we why hired a TE coach.  And maybe the kid didn't want to play for an under achieving Richt, or didn't bond with him and his staff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean?  If you are talking about Woody, I have not heard or read where he had grade problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very impressed with the the auburn talent pool.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> very impressed with the the auburn talent pool.



What did you do with 6?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Impressive
> 
> A dominant D line helps free the backers up fo sho




Unfortunately for us, we dont have any good linebackers to free up.   Other than Tre Williams who has shown to be very good.  Its a position of need for us every single year and we cant seem to get a good linebacker to stick with us.  They either wont commit to us or commit and change their mind before signing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everything OK?  Did you sober up?



I see 6 finally started his meds.


Way to go 6.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean?  If you are talking about Woody, I have not heard or read where he had grade problems.
> 
> The other kid we picked up, Woody Barrett, is also dual threat but he wont come in and play right off.  I think he will red shirt to be honest.  I look for a depth chart with Franklin, White, Jeremy Johnson then the kid we picked up our of Marietta, Tyler Queen.   Just not sure.



Yes I am referring to Woody.

And yes he will redshirt. He's not even close to ready. His throwing motion is nowhere near where he needs to be and needs to be taught to read a defense. 

After watching him play this entire year am frankly not enamored by him.  Unfortunately most of it is not fit for public forum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 4, 2016)

Maybe Matthew6 is cleaning up his act and running for Mod.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 4, 2016)

He's just stepped up his troll game is all!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2016)

Auburn sux and as long as the gus bus is running the show it won't matter who they sign


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2016)

The gus bus blew a gasket


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

alphachief said:


> What we'll have over the next few years is Bama like depth  (especially on the O and D lines) that just flat out wear a team down.



I'm hoping that transfers to UGA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everything OK?  Did you sober up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe slayer can forgive the vols and move on. Have a great day Mr. Silver



Pfffttttt.... Since this is a "G" rated Forum. I would just prefer that "Knoxville" be erased from the coloring book of time!!... 

Like a Dry erase Board!! With Bleach added to make sure we got the lines out...

Nope, not good enough!

Pull the board down, toss it in the Dumpster and buy a new one!

Nightly Vols suck!

Sorry Mods, I started out nice..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2016)

Slayer you have mellowed out quite a bit lately. I can remember when you really didn't like UT.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 4, 2016)

*Hilarious*



tjl1388 said:


> Not discounting the loss. You seem to be ignoring the fact you signed a no class moron thug but I guess that's par for the course in Tenn. I'd rather he fail classes (oh that's right he doesn't have to go to them there) and act the fool up north than black eye UM.
> 
> The other kid wasn't a loss. He wasn't even on anyone's radar until UM's WR coach (then at uSF) found him and offered him at UM. Go figure that's when the offers started coming in....



A Cane calling someone else a thug. You might want to rethink your definition of a thug. Miami has quite the criminal reputation.  I think the world of Richt but I don't think he's going to to be able to clean that place up. Also might want to consider the fact that when the kid visited your school the Cane players told him not to go there. Do you think you're the only one who's lost a recruit right before signing day. Auburn's and Ole Miss have flipped several UT recruits in the past. Makes you mad but you have to respect the recruits and their families decision.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> A Cane calling someone else a thug. You might want to rethink your definition of a thug. Miami has quite the criminal reputation.  I think the world of Richt but I don't think he's going to to be able to clean that place up. Also might want to consider the fact that when the kid visited your school the Cane players told him not to go there. Do you think you're the only one who's lost a recruit right before signing day. Auburn's and Ole Miss have flipped several UT recruits in the past. Makes you mad but you have to respect the recruits and their families decision.



We defititely have a reputation of thugs... FROM THE 80's!!!!  How do I get that through the heads of the bible belt hypocrites around here?  Good gracious, we haven't been vicious on or off the field for over a decade while the very award for bad behavior is named after YOUR FORMER HEAD COACH...... and the people on this forum call UM thugs.... do you see the hypocrisy there??

Byrd was told by two players, who have since left the team, to not sign with UM.  Two players who where scrubs that couldn't handle the new conditioning routine.....the same routine T. Byrd stated to players on campus were tougher than he's ever seen. 

I do respect a recruits decision but not when he remains committed for months, reps the school, recruits for the school, tells coaches he's coming up till literally the day before signing day......and then bails. 

And he didn't just bail. He bailed and started running is 5 star pie hole about current UM players. He was butthurt because Richt not only wouldn't sign his live in boyfriend but also wouldn't guarantee him a starting spot. 

Seems to me UM dodged a bullet. You can have that THUG.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer you have mellowed out quite a bit lately. I can remember when you really didn't like UT.



Football season is over, but the Hate lives on..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Football season is over, but the Hate lives on..



have a great day slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer you have mellowed out quite a bit lately. I can remember when you really didn't like UT.



i agree with you charlie; but slayer will be slayer and that makes this firum a fun place to hangout.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree with you charlie; but slayer will be slayer and that makes this firum a fun place to hangout.



Not if you are a Vol...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> We defititely have a reputation of thugs... FROM THE 80's!!!!  How do I get that through the heads of the bible belt hypocrites around here?  Good gracious, we haven't been vicious on or off the field for over a decade while the very award for bad behavior is named after YOUR FORMER HEAD COACH...... and the people on this forum call UM thugs.... do you see the hypocrisy there??
> 
> Byrd was told by two players, who have since left the team, to not sign with UM.  Two players who where scrubs that couldn't handle the new conditioning routine.....the same routine T. Byrd stated to players on campus were tougher than he's ever seen.
> 
> ...



Um I think the curb stomping helmet throwing slug fest on the the field during a game was in 2006. So they been thugs up and into the early mid 2000s.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Um I think the curb stomping helmet throwing slug fest on the the field during a game was in 2006. So they been thugs up and into the early mid 2000s.



Like talking to a two year old.  Or a Tenn. fan.... same difference.


Edit....

T. Byrd's father who lost his job a few weeks back has miraculously found a job.....in Knoxville, Tn.   I seriously can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes I am referring to Woody.
> 
> And yes he will redshirt. He's not even close to ready. His throwing motion is nowhere near where he needs to be and needs to be taught to read a defense.



You do realize he's running Malzahn's system, right?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> We defititely have a reputation of thugs... FROM THE 80's!!!!  How do I get that through the heads of the bible belt hypocrites around here?



You could start by purging your fanbase of people who still embrace the thug culture from the 80's, which makes up a pretty large percentage of Cane nation.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You could start by purging your fanbase of people who still embrace the thug culture from the 80's, which makes up a pretty large percentage of Cane nation.



but they put a lot of players in the national football league.


Coach Richt will have a great imprint on this program.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> but they put a lot of players in the national football league.
> 
> 
> Coach Richt will have a great imprint on this program.



Why, yes, Positive Pete, you are right.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You do realize he's running Malzahn's system, right?



And as long as that kid doesn't have to throw he's a BEAST. 6'2 and 240lbs of bull running downhill through a china shop. 

When he has to drop back and read a safety?  Oh my....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Like talking to a two year old.  Or a Tenn. fan.... same difference.
> 
> 
> Edit....
> ...



wow........T Byrd's father must be able to read and write.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow........T Byrd's father must be able to read and write.



Rare skill in that city.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Rare skill in that city.


----------

